

Scheme from Scratch to be continued - namin
http://peter.michaux.ca/articles/scheme-from-scratch-royal-scheme-planning

======
lukesandberg
I hadn't had this much fun programming since college, can't recommend this
enough

------
mxyzptlk
If you like this type of stuff, check out the book "Lisp in Small Pieces".

